# Single pin sight



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm looking into getting me a single pin sight and wondered what brand and model you guys prefer? I have been looking at CBE, spot Hogg or sure loc any thoughts or suggestions? I am mainly going to use the sight for hunting but some 3-d shooting as well. Thanks


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I like the HHA Optimizer lite, and also Black Gold or Pure Gold sights are great. I had a CBE 3 pin last year and it was great.


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

Not sure if this opinion matters much, but if your primary use of the sight is for hunting, I would go with a 3 or 5 pin adjustable. I have had many sights in the past, and the single pin was awesome for 3-d, but was terrible for hunting. I always preferred fixed pins out to 50 yards on my adjustable, but you very rarely get much time to adjust your single pin sight in a hunting situation. I use to think I would just keep it set at 30 yards, but without fail I would miss opportunities at deer or elk at 50-60 yards. With my 5 pin sight, I have fixed pins out to 65 yards for hunting, but can shoot out to 135 yards using my bottom pin with it being adjustable. 

If its a target bow only, single pin is the way to go, but like I said, I hated my single pin during hunting season. The CBE Tek hunter or Black Gold ascent/ambush sights are great sights, whether you choose a multi pin adjustable or a single sight.


----------



## SAABGuy (May 13, 2015)

If you're 3D and hunting definitely use a 3 plus pin set-up, you can use your multi-pin set up not only for the yardage, but the real benefit is yard estimation just like a mil-dot scope. comes in real handy for 3Ds that don't allow range finders.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Depends on what your personal preference is. I have used everything mentioned here and I prefer the single pin adjustable. I use it for 3-d, target and hunting. Give one a try and experiment and then decide what you like. I use a Sureloc. Can't prove it, but I feel they are more precise than other brands. Certainly not as bullet proof, but then I am careful with my equipment and don't slam it around.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I was going to go with a single pin on my new bow but after talking to anyone who had anything to say about it I went with a 3 pin slider and am pretty impressed with it. Very clean sight picture, don't have to touch a thing out to 50 and exact yardage to WAY further than I would ever shoot at an animal. Just my 2 cents. 

However, if you do want a single, I love my black gold ascent but any of the aforementioned brands are great options.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm in the single pin camp. Love it. I have an HHA on my Hoyt Maxxis and I have no complaints. The adjustments are quick and intuitive. Just my .02


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I am using a single pin slider (sure loc) and really like it. I have thought about using a 3 pin but my lighter arrows ( used for all animals but elk and such) are in the Kill zone for anything between 18 and 38 yards if I leave it on the 32 yard spot.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. Has anyone tried out the trophy ridge clutch single pin sight


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I have not. I have used a Montana black fixed sight in the past and if I was to move away from my sureloc it would be to a Montana Black, the pins are bright, and the lens they uses to prevent starburst really works.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

A buddy of mine has a 3 pin with a 4th adjustable pin to use for longer ranges. I think he keeps the floater pin set at 50 yds and can quickly adjust it out to about 90 yds. Pretty cool sight. I think its a G5 brand? Not sure.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

The beauty of a single pin sight is the pin is centered in the sight ring. Even if the pin broke, you could set the distance and center the ring on the animal. Sure it would be a huge ring, but it would still be pretty accurate. Your eye will center things without thinking about it. With multiple pins, you can't do this.


----------



## Bobh92057 (May 24, 2015)

I just bought a new Mathews bow this year and debated long and hard on a single pin or fixed. I really liked the slider, single pin, but since most of my time is spent hunting, spot and stalk, i figured the single pin would add too much time to adjusting the sight and hope i got the correct range dialed in, and thought that would just add to many issues to deal with. With a fixed pin, I feel more confident. I finally went with a 5 pin slider, Black Gold Pure 75. Haven't looked back. 
In my opinion, a single pin would be nice for 3D and optimal for tree stand hunting, but Ill stick with what works for me.


----------

